# Hello! Advice please for quiet grinder to replace MDF alongside Gaggia Classic



## Keith63 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello All,

I would be really grateful for your advice on the following.

I need a quieter, faster upgrade for my 2013 Gaggia MDF grinder. ItÂ's been reliable but I find it very slow and noisy (especially if trying not to wake my wife when leaving early for work) Also messy - wasteful. And we both find it intrusive when we have guests in kitchen diner.

In addition, because I alternate making a caffeinated cup for me and a decaf for my wife I measure the beans by volume and grind enough only for each port a filter load.

Should I change to a doserless grinder?

At first I thought that a Baratza 270w with quick swappable caf and decaf hoppers might be more efficient. But am put off by cost/noise and talk of unreliability.

Is the Eureka Mignon a good way to go? Rancilio Rocky? Clear info on noise levels hard to come by.

And of of course I hope to get a taste upgrade as well!

Many thanks

Keith

Constraints: Â£375 max, under counter height 55cm

General usage: 2 caffeinated and 2 decaffeinated punchy flat whites.

Using Union beans. Used to use JB Johannes Bauer when I could get them

2013 Gaggia classic - seems to be the older solid build. Put on rancilio wand but I canÂ't use well and itÂ's slow so I use (dare I mention here????) Dualit frother!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I've got a rocky, and it's loud, and slow.


----------



## alypse (Apr 20, 2019)

GrahamS said:


> I've got a rocky, and it's loud, and slow.


Sorry to hear that the rocky is loud, I was thinking about getting it. Is there a similarly priced grinder recommended around here, which is easier on the ears?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Something to bear in mind is that the majority of grinders cannot swap readily / easily between different beans and need adjustments to get good results.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dare I say the Niche Zero......it is £500 which might exceed budget but, it single doses with next to zero retention.....is not noisy and will tae you to where you want to go


----------

